# Was ist Case modding- help



## Flap (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute , 

ich weiß nicht , ob ich hier richtig bin ?
aber ich probierst einfach mal .

Ich muss ein Referat halten  „Was ist Case-Modding“ 

Bloß ich hab schon 2 stunden bei google geh googlet aber nixs brauchbares gefunden, als Anleitungen.
Aber ich muss wissen was für modding arten es gibst, wer es erfunden hat oder wie es zu standen gekommen usw. …

Kann mir wer helfen? 

Irgendwie mal ein paar Informationen geben . würde mir reichen .

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Neyman (28. Oktober 2003)

Case-Modding ist zum beispiel, wenn du die seitenwand deines gehäuses mit einer plexiglasscheibe versiehst und in dein gehäuse kaltlichtkathode, leuchtende lüfter, etc. einbaust.

Case = Gehäuse
Modding = Modifizieren / (ver-)ändern

hoffe das reicht.

neyman


----------



## blubber (28. Oktober 2003)

Ähm, Neyman?
Du meinst, deine 2 Zeilen über eine Plexiglasscheibe helfen Flap bei der Erstelleung eines Referats? Ich glaube nicht, dass er nicht weis, was Casemodding ist, das hat er auch nich gefragt. Im Gegenteil, es geht im um Hintergrundinformationen.

@Flap: Also wenn du bei Google wirklich nicht viel findest, dann schau dich doch mal bei diversen Händlern im Internet um. Viele haben Themenspezifisch die Artikel getrennt, Beschreibungen und Anleitungen zu den Artikeln geschrieben, so dass du dort auch einige Infos erhälst.
Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht geschaut, aber normal müsste mr google doch schon auch was brauchbares ausspucken.

bye


----------



## Flap (28. Oktober 2003)

jo ich danke euch beiden ertsmla , aber wie heisst das, wenn ich mir mein gehäuse selber baue ?


----------

